# Red belly guarding eggs



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Latest spawn, looks like quite a few this time.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow very cool, congrats on the breeding


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

congrats. are you planning to raise them?


----------



## Acespade (Aug 7, 2009)

Grats


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Woot Congrats man


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats man I have wanted a breeding pair for a long time hope you have more tanks to raise them. GOOD LUCK


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

sweet i wish i had a breeeding pair


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats man!


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Just an update on the spawning. They hatched and all died within 24 hours, don't know the reason. Probably done me a favour, I have 4 previous spawns at various ages and running out of tank space.


----------

